# Dual citizen looking to move to Turkey



## Sedat (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

My name is Sedat, I am American and Turkish. I have lived in the United States since birth and would like to find a job anywhere in Turkey teaching English. I have citizenship to both countries so visas are no concern. I don't speak Turkish and it is my desire to learn the language and culture from where my family is from. I also have a Bachelors in Spanish so I can teach that as well. 
I would appreciate any suggestions to schools or cities. I'm really excited about this community. Hope someone can help me out!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have teaching experience? If yes, start checking the universities in istanbul and Izmir.


----------



## Sedat (May 12, 2013)

I don't have any teaching experience, I only graduated from college two years ago and did not get ateaching certificate there, but i will receive an online TESOL certification soon.


----------

